# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh về ly cà phê

## thoinay

​
*8 jpg | 1920x1280 max 4368х2912px | 15,6 MB*​[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a] | [replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=3466

----------

